# Daniel B.. composer..



## danielb (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello Everyone, have a look at my personal website http://www.danielbeja.fr for some nice music & funny guitar videos.. 
Any comments are welcome !


----------



## mirrodin (Jan 1, 2016)

Awesome site, and lovely compositions! I haven't had the chance to check out how funny the guitar videos are, and I primarily speak English.. if you use musical humor I'll be blown away!


----------

